
400k trips on scooters in 11 days - punnerud
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fnrkbeta.no%2F2019%2F03%2F28%2F400-000-turer-pa-sparkesykkel-pa-11-dager-i-usa-fikk-vi-kjenne-transport-revolusjonen-pa-kroppen%2F
======
lm28469
Thank god I still haven't seen any in Berlin, but a few days ago I went to
Paris for the dotgo and now I understand all the article about how bad they
are.

These scooter are hell on earth. They are everywhere, zipping through traffic
more dangerously than bikes, often with 2 people on them. Parked in front of
historical monuments, in public parks, sideways on the already small
sidewalks. It's ridiculous.

